# Dovecot lmtp postfix virtual users/alias



## jaxsin (Aug 29, 2016)

First off, I have a running Postfix mailserver. I can receive and send mail perfectly. But I am having an issue finding a solution to this one problem.

The problem: How can I get dovecot lmtp to forward emails to a virtual account like postfix was able to? When I switched to using
`# LMTP
virtual_transport = lmtp:unix:private/dovecot-lmtp`

I lost all ability to alias root@emailserver.com to myuser@emailserver.com
Now I knew this would happen as per the tutorial I was using to setup my email server.
https://blog.iandreev.com/?p=1604#dovecot_pigeonhole
The problem I am finding is I can not find a way to alias user like *root* and *postmaster* to my main email account address. This is causing me to lose all the daily and weekly emails sent out by the system.

Now I assume I could just adjust /etc/aliases to send mail to my main email address and that should solve the problem of not getting the system mail messages. But, that does not solve the issue of using a catch-all mailbox for anything sent to *@myemailserver.com. I need this functionality. 

Can anyone shed some light on what I need to do to have this functionality back.


----------

